# Refilling soft silicone squonk bottles the easy way.



## blujeenz (1/1/18)

At the risk of stating the obvious, I use the far easier method of using the silicone tube to fill a juice bottle than unscrewing the bottle cap.
This will work for any of the super soft silicone squonk bottles with a tube that slips onto the 510 connector, shown below my 8ml silicone bottle meant for the vandy vape pulse bf mod.
These fit in my 3D printed mushroom mod and are available from the VapeGuy.
http://vapeguy.co.za/vandy-vape-silicone-squonk-bottle?search=squonk
http://vapeguy.co.za/vandy-vape-silicone-squonk-bottle?search=squonk
First I invert the silicone bottle and squeeze out all the air, then insert the juice bottle nozzle.



Next we invert it and start squeezing the juice bottle. Turn it upside down again to squeeze the air from the silicone bottle back into the juice bottle and repeat as often as required to fill the squonk bottle.
I usually fill to 1/3 so that I can change flavour and battery at the same time.



Once filled its a clean mess free operation to install the bottle again.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Spyro (1/1/18)

Those are some wicked contacts.


----------



## blujeenz (2/1/18)

Spyro said:


> Those are some wicked contacts.


1.25mm cold rolled copper sheet, requires a very firm press on the firing button.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

